# Horses Give Us The Wings We Lack... <3



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

**This was a poem that I created myself when I was 12. I am now 14. It is not the best of my pieces, but it was about this horse that I fell madly in love with who was taken away from me...**

The first time that I saw you, it opened my eyes,
To a beautiful animal I desperately needed to ride. 
I smiled at you as I gently combed your mane,
I wanted to hold you through the hail and the rain.

I watched from a distance as your owner took your lead,
She led you to the pasture, with strength, hope and greed.
As she mounted you, I knew how much you needed to belong to me,
She rode you around happily, not knowing what I could see...

I got to know you even more, spent lots of time each day,
I fell yet more in love with you, we always wanted to play.
Your owners didn't like me, they never let me stay,
And so the minutes passed by, on drew the days...

Neptune, my beautiful boy was perfect in every way,
Then one day, I overheard three words I always wanted her to say.
'He's for sale!' I shouted to my mom, she wouldn't listen to me,
She said 'You don't need a horse', my soul needs to be set free!!!

Horses are my passion, my one true desire,
They give me the wings I need to fly.
As they teach me to soar up into the sky,
Horses walking on the horizon, horses trotting on the plains,
Horses cantering freely, horses galloping towards me.
Calmly nickering my name...'Lauren, I am yours.'


----------



## apache (Nov 3, 2009)

That is such a lovely poem


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you, please read my new one.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

this was really good! i love the last verse of it


----------

